# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  بيان لبعض مصطلحات النحو الكوفي

## عبد الرؤوف بن الوليد

الصرف يرى الكوفيون أن الفعل المضارع الواقع بعد واو المعية  أو بعد الفاء في جواب التمني والعرض والأمر والنفي والاستفهام والنهي نحو لا تأكل السمك وتشرب اللبن  إلى أنه منصوب على الصرف او الخلاف 
وقد فسر الفراء ـ رحمه الله ـ هذا المصطلح في موضعين من كتابه معاني القرآن < ج1 ص 35 و ص 166 طبع دار الكتب العلمية > قال " فإن قلتَ: وما الصَّرْف؟ قلت: أن تأتى بالواو معطوفةً على كلامٍ فى أوّلِهِ حادثةٌ لا تستقيمُ إعادتُها على ما عُطِف عليها، فإذا كان كذلك فهو الصَّرْفُ
كقول الشاعر:
لاتَنْهَ عنْ خُلُقٍ وتأتِىَ مِثْلُهُ * عارٌعليْكَ إذا فَعلتَ عظِيمُألا ترى أنه لا يجوز إعادة "لا" فى "تأتى مثله" فلذلك سُمّى صَرْفاً إذْ كان مَعطوفاً ولم يستَقم أن يُعاد فيه الحادث الذى قبلَه"< المعاني ج 1 ص 35 > وهذا النص لا يقتضي أن يكون الصرف عند الفراء محصورا في الواو بل يكون في الفاء وغيرها على ما ذكره < المعاني ج 1 ص 166 >  
فالفراء قد نظر إلى خاصية انصراف هذه الأفعال في مدلولاتها عما قبلها وأن علامة هذا الانصراف هو النصب فعبر بمصطلح " الصرف " عن هذه الظاهرة < مصطلحات النحو الكوفي د عبد الله الخثران>

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

رأيت بحثا مطبوعا عن مسألة النصب على الخلاف، وليس بين يدي الآن.

ولعلي آتيكم بكلامه قريبا إن شاء الله.

----------


## خالد عبد المعطى كروم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
فى بعض الأحيان قد يتفق البصريون والكوفيون فى القاعدة مع اختلاف المسميات،ففى التوابع مثلا
محمد رجل كريم. 
كريم يطلق عليها الكوفيون(نعت)،أما البصريون-عند سبيويه- فيقولون (صفة).

أما جملة لا تأكل السمك وتشرب اللبن، فيجوز ثلاثة إعرابات فى( وتشرب اللبن).
1-وتشربْ اللبن.
الواو :حرف عطف، تشربْ:فعل مضارع مجزوم معطوف على تأكل.
2-وتشربُ اللبن: جملة فعلية فى محل رفع خبر لمبتدأ محذوف.
والتقدير وأنت تشرب اللبن.
3-وتشربَ اللبن.
والتقدير:أن تشرب 
الواو: واو المعية التى يحذف بعدها أن.
تشربَ: فعل مضارع منصوب بأن المضمرة.
ومثلها لا تنه عن خلق وتأتىَ مثله....

وهذه الإعرابات الثلاثة تكون فى إن تصل وتسجد لله يرحمك.
هذا حسب علمى والله أعلم ، وأرجوالتصويب . 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الياقوتة

الجدول التالي :يوضح المصطلح الكوفي وما يقابله  من مصطلح بصري:*المصطلح الكوفي*
*المصطلح البصري*
الفعل الدائم
اسم الفاعل
المكنى والكناية
الضمير
النعت
الصفة
عطف النسق
الشركة
الترجمة, التكرير.الرد.
البدل
التفسير
التمييز
حروف الجحد 
حروف النفي
لا التبرئة 
لا النافية للجنس
الصلة والحشو 
الزيادة
ما يجري وما لا يجري 
المصروف والممنوع من لصرف
حروف الصفة ,أو الإضافة 
حروف الجر
(المحل) عند الفراء, وجلّ الكوفيين (غاية) 
الظرف، المفعول فيه
لام القسم 
لام الابتداء
الفعل الواقع 
الفعل المتعدي 
الفعل الذي لم يسم فاعله 
الفعل المبني للمجهول
التشديد 
التوكيد
القطع 
الحال
الأسماء المضافة 
الأسماء الستة
التفسير 
المفعول لأجله
أشباه المفاعيل 
المفعول معه, المفعول له، المفعول فيه، المفعول المطلق 
العماد
الفصل والفاصلة
الضمير المجهول
ضمير الشأن والقصة والحديث
الفعل نوعان (ماض ومضارع) والأمر مقتطع من المضارع فهو فعل مضارع دخلت عليه لام الأمر فانجزم, ثم حذفت حذفًا مستمرًا .
الفعل ثلاثة أنواع: الفعل الماضي, والفعل المضارع, وفعل الأمر.
(المثال) عند ثعلب
المبتدأ
(المرافع) عند الفراء 
الخبر
الأدوات
حروف الصلة
حروف المعاني
حروف الزيادة
الخلاف:عامل معنوي عند الكوفيين حيث قالوا: الظرف ينتصب على الخلاف إذا وقع خبرا.
البصريون جعلوا العامل فعل محذوف تقديره استقر نحو: محمد أمامك. والتقدير: محمد استقر أمامك.
علامات الإعراب والبناء جعلوا التسمية عكس البصريين.
علامات الإعراب: الرفع، النصب, الجر, الجزم.
علامات البناء: السكون، الضم, الفتحة, السكون.
الصرف جعله الفراء عامل النصب في المفعول معه والفعل المضارع بعد واو المعية, والفاء, و ثم, و أو.
البصريون جعلوا عامل النصب في المفعول معه الفعل بتوسط الواو, وفي الفعل المضارع بأن مضمرة.
لم يترجموا له
عطف البيان
التقريب: سموا به اسم الإشارة, وأعملوه عمل كان وأخواتها, فيليه اسم وخبر نحو: هذا زيدٌ قائمًا.
البصريون اسم الإشارة مبتدأ, وما بعده خبر, والاسم المنصوب حال.
ا




















































                             كن ابن من شئت واكتسن أدبا***يغنيك محموده عن النسب.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه الفوائد.

----------


## الورقي

جزاكم الله ألف ألف خير

----------

